# Wal-mart has gone mad!



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Have you all seen all of the Tekky Toys and Gemmy props Wal-Mart now has on their website? They have TONS! Doing something like that could spell trouble for Spirit Halloween, because Wal-Mart does have very cheap prices...

They have LOTS of good stuff!
http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...=0&ic=48_0&search_query=halloween+decorations


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I was speaking with a lady (employee) in Walmart yesterday and she was telling me that they are going to tackle the holiday hard. They want to be a premiere location of Halloween goodies. Which I don't mind, cause like you said, they are cheap.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Well maybe they learned from last year's poor Halloween offerings. Pretty sad when the drug store on the corner has better and more stuff.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I need MORE MONEY!!!! lol


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Did yall notice that they were $70 lower than Spirit on there 6" Jason prop.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

This is so wonderful!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They have added more than the other day when I ordered.
I got the rocking vampire-handlabra-and a flame torch.
I love the looks of helga.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Definately better than last year, I was very dissapointed with them the last couple years. I am going to shop around this year before 
I buy anything. There are too many places trying to rip us off by way way over charging for cheaply made products. No matter how much I like a prop if it is made cheaply, I will pass it over and make it myself.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

waaaaah I'm jealous again! We're stuck in the dark ages when it comes to Halloween props


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The skellie looks good too: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hanging-Skeleton-60/14955470


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I want these...(wallows in self pity)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Witch-With-Misting-Cauldron/11026507
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Animated-Rocking-Granny/14935858
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Creepy-Cathy-Animated/14935843


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you guys are talking about WalMart right? I do have to admit it was a joke last year how they did it. I really do except some major improvement.... We shall see... we shall see.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Ya but are these kind of props in the stores or just the web site that is the true key
























if these aren't instore items I'm not sure they can compete

-PB


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I agree that's a much better selection than last year but still a far cry from Spirit's selection....I don't think Spirit is sweating just yet but all the stores as a collection has definitely put many cheaper options on the table for us...I don't think Wal-Mart will need to stock those items in stores to be competetive....If your looking at it at Spirit but know you can get it $70 cheaper via WM....What are you goingg to do?....I know what I would do....Each year as more stores stock similiar items, they are eventually going to HAVE to come down to competetive prices or go out of business....That's how it works.....ZR


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Hopefully, this will in turn make Spirit wise up and offer their stuff at better prices!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

propboy said:


> Ya but are these kind of props in the stores or just the web site that is the true key
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you look to the right of the selections it tells you if it's available in store or not. Most of the large props say "Not Sold In Stores."

Unless that will change closer to Halloween.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

They list a lot of things online that they would never sell in the store.
I do not see WM (stores) doing anything more than last year, mostly costumes and candy.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

It would be VERY cool if they do sell all of these life-sized props in the store when they get the Halloween stuff out! I would consider buying some of them! 

If you order on Wal-Mart's website, the shipping is only .97 and your order will come in about two days. (I bought a fogger and it arrived VERY fast!!)

So, maybe Spirit will have to compete with Wal-Mart and do some price-lowering?


----------



## Kraig25 (Oct 15, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> If you look to the right of the selections it tells you if it's available in store or not. Most of the large props say "Not Sold In Stores."
> 
> Unless that will change closer to Halloween.



You'll also notice that they have many that you can use their "Site to Store", which saves on shipping. It just might take a bit longer to get it though.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

If I am saving $50-$100 on a prop, I don't mind buying it online rather than from Spirit. And shipping is free or cheap at WalMart, as stated before. But I am getting tired of the same old props. IF they are going to compete with us prop builders and keep our business they will have to vamp up their imagination a little.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> The Canadian Website is starting to make a Halloween Section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at the walmart site for the us and i realise they wont ship to Canada so i went like you on the walmart .ca and was so not impress by it but lets give the runner a chance and wait to see what they will offer . 

Frenchy


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I wish Wal-Mart had product videos, but it doesn't really make a difference; especially with the props that already have videos on Spirit's site. 

It would be great if they sold these props in stores when they get everything out!


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

frughoul said:


> The skeleton is the exact same make/model as the Garden Ridge Skeleton - I looked at the pics and compared with the one hanging 3 feet to my left (year round - lol). Still, Garden Ridge only wanted $50 last year, I hope they don't go up to $60 b/c I wanted to pick up some more . . . . now I'm concerned.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hanging-Skeleton-60/14955470


I may have to get a couple of those. 5 foot tall isn't too shabby.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Halloween-Light-Show-And-Timer/14906718

I think the Gemmy Lightshow is a tad high at $150,I bought one from Home Depot last year for like 70 bucks as a back up, now I have a Light O Rama, its going on ebay. Maybe the Walmart price will make mine more valuable.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I really hope Walmart gets alot of all this cool halloween decor in the store.


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

Terror Tom said:


> Well maybe they learned from last year's poor Halloween offerings. Pretty sad when the drug store on the corner has better and more stuff.


I agree!! well said. 

I checked out the link...some items were really cool! I liked the bag-o-bones for 11 bucks!! not bad since all I find them for is 18-24 bucks.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

BaldzillaBill - I recall someone giving the bag of bones a bad review. I'm pretty sure it's the same reviewer on Walmarts website too. The poster that bought the bag of bones posted pics of how small the bones were and disappointed he was with the purchase. It might be in the Sitings in Stores thread.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm going to try the ship to store, since I'm going down to Minneapolis in two weeks, and Spirit may not be open in time. Plus some of these props are $100 cheaper if not more. They also have a express shipping to store so I know for sure it will be there in time. It's $30, but it's worth it for me, when shipping would be $80 or more to Canada.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Very cool, my experience with site to store shipping has always been positive.

But the Improvements catalog has the ground breaker guy cheaper and in stock:

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/product/escape-from-grame-zombie-halloween-decor.do They have a video of how he works too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Do these stores think people aren't gonna surf & see who's got the best prices? I know there's always going to be someone that's not gonna research & just walk in/surf in & buy but, I mean, really, it's not like there's only a few dollars difference in prices here, we're talking $20+ cheaper on some sites, usually more in most cases. 

How can some places get away with charging $100 (usually for a prop that's worth waaaay less than that) when the next place has it for $50 or less?

It's just ridiculous. 

I guess it's like airfare, you could spend $500 on a ticket when the guy next to you spent $80 cause he has better Google-Fu, or some connection or whatever, than you do.

Maybe we should start a thread for best pricing, like this is the best price for THIS PROP if you wanna buy it.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

Baldzillabill said:


> I agree!! well said.
> 
> I checked out the link...some items were really cool! I liked the bag-o-bones for 11 bucks!! not bad since all I find them for is 18-24 bucks.


that bag of bones is a pile of ick. i bought them and returned them, i only got one foot, no other feet and no hands and the bones were very small, check out the reviews on walmart's website, i put a pic up of what the actual photo is of the bones


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> Do these stores think people aren't gonna surf & see who's got the best prices? I know there's always going to be someone that's not gonna research & just walk in/surf in & buy but, I mean, really, it's not like there's only a few dollars difference in prices here, we're talking $20+ cheaper on some sites, usually more in most cases.
> 
> How can some places get away with charging $100 (usually for a prop that's worth waaaay less than that) when the next place has it for $50 or less?
> 
> ...


Good points, but look at all the people who overpay on ebay. I guess they don't know that all of those factory-made props were originally sold in stores or online. Right now the Costco giant skulls are selling for about double their in-store $42.95 price on ebay.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not sure how Spirit gets away with some of their prices...especially on the tombstones and graveyard-type stuff. There are things at Spirit that you can always get for half price OR LOWER at Big Lots! 

Why must Spirit charge so much?

Would I buy the Witch Stirring the Cauldron for $200 + $20 shipping at Spirit, or $129 + free site-to-store shipping at Wal-Mart? I think you know the answer! If Spirit doesn't drastically lower some of their prices, they might be hurting this year now that Wal-Mart is their major competitor for Halloween...

Then again, there are still lots of "exclusives" at Spirit, as well.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow... big step up from last year.. They are actually really tempting me since I have not been able to build much of anything this year.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Bottom line is know which prop you want and then search out the best price. Don't just see a good price on one item and assume that the rest of the prices are good as well. Do your homework.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Tumblindice said:


> Bottom line is know which prop you want and then search out the best price. Don't just see a good price on one item and assume that the rest of the prices are good as well. Do your homework.


Exactly.

Problem is, I WANT 'EM ALL!!

Anyone got a few thousand lying around I can borrow!!LOL!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I get 10% off at Walmart so I am going to have to check it out. Our local is in such disarray that the cashier said they weren't even sure they were going to be able to have anything other than candy and costumes.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

i ordered my rocking granny today  i cant wait to get her. I am going to order alot more stuff on walmarts site, and probably big lots, The huge spider for 50 at walmart is a good deal, party city had a damaged one and they told me they would sell it to me for 50 bucks becuase the normal price though them is 100, i said no thanks i'll buy mine at walmart not damaged for 50 . Party city is WAy over priced for what they have. so far target,biglots and walmart is where its at for my halloween shopping this year. But i will check out kmarts stuff in store becuase i got alot of neat items thru them last year


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

my walmart has halloween candy and cutesy harvest stuff out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Comparing Apples and Oranges sometimes*

We all know that sometimes companies like Gemmy makes a prop with different variations and sells each "unique" one to a different vendor, don't we? Sometimes there's no sound, sometimes the sound recording is different, sometimes it's animated, sometimes not, sometimes there's a mic in. Just thought I'd bring this up. Keep in mind that Walmart's website hasn't always been correct on the features that were included on an item, so sometimes you order expecting to get something and it's not what you thought you were buying. I recall this happening with the Gemmy Lights and Sound box when there was an mp3 added. 

I also wanted to caution you guys that news stories like on 60 Minutes have been done about how hard manufacturers are pressed by Walmart to keep reducing the cost of their products sold to them, and sometimes the mfgrs will cave and take less profit on their end, other times they will alter the product or use less expensive materials to meet Walmart's price point. Now it may be that you just like the look of the product and don't care if it's "a knock off" of sorts and that's fine. 

I would be wary if I ordered a prop that sells a large amount higher at one location than at Walmart and thinking I was getting the exact same item if I ordered from Walmart. 

If Walmart can sell the exact same large prop for hundreds of dollars less I would think that the manufacturer would run into a trouble with those loyal specialty stores that have been buying their product for years. I think that's why there are either variations or maybe some products are exclusive to just one or two stores--like I really want the Gemmy monster crawling hand that Menard's is carrying but that seems to be the only place to buy and it none by me. You can always price an exclusive item to what you need your price point to be if you are a store.

All this aside I have to say that despite being in an economic downturn I think we have a lot more nicer looking merchandise for halloween so far compared to last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW I ordered a few items from Walmart online last year (one large prop, a few small props and the rest costume related I guess) and did the site-to-store shipping. My items either arrived ahead of schedule or pretty much were on schedule. I think one thing may have come later than expected. I also signed up for the email notification when it arrived and found this helpful. My pick ups went pretty smoothly except for one time when I had to wait a while because they couldn't locate the product in the back but it was there. Overall based on my experience I would rate them pretty highly.

I will also add that the products weren't sold in the store, so I was buying sight unseen (which I really don't like doing). I think if Walmart is happy with it's online purchases sold site-to-store, we may find that they stop carrying much in the way of halloween items on the shelves and I'd really hate that.


----------



## Zombieman (Feb 24, 2009)

Can someone explain to me why this is *$438*?????









http://www.walmart.com/ip/Holiday-Lighting-Specialists-Halloween-Witch-Outdoor-Light/13407014

Maybe they meant to list it for $43.80? Who in their right mind would pay $438 for that? I wouldn't pay $138 for it. It's 4' x 5'.... it's not like it's 10' x 12'.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

Can someone explain to me why this is $438?????
it's been on the website since last year for the same price. can't understand why it's so very high either. and i can't understand why they kept it and never clearanced it out with everything else last year.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow! I'm suprised to see these things at Walmart, thanks for the heads up I will be ordering some stuff tonight... Sorry Spirit...


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Was just wandering if anyone had ordered this guy yet. I am considering it, but thought I would see if somehere has him.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Animated-Bones/14935846


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Malibu,
I got "bones" from Halloween Asylum during the 4th of July sale, I should have waited! they have a video on their site
I picked him because it is not as freaky as twitch and some of the other ones, my kids are still a little young.
Overall it is not very exciting but is very good quality, heavy machinery and the skeleton is very well done with foam and paint, face has a great "like glass" eye , teeth and the hair are great. cd it comes with is average, grunts and groans, no words

It really looks good with the proper light and gives you a creepy feeling when it jerks.. kindof unexpected and you catch it out of the corner of your eye.

My kids have an idea of putting him in a sleeping bag in a haunted tent because we did alot of camping this year

I got the rocking granny last year and people went crazy for her, we played the sound track over and over, especially when she farts!, we still laugh our buts offf at her audio

Let me know if you have any other questions, 
I would have selected twitch if my party goers were the right age
"Bones" is a definite at this price


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

The 438 thing is apparently some great lighting, holiday lighting specialsists, CSNstores.com, their lighted yard displays are huge dollars, that would be $1.46 per bulb on that thing

Does anyone know why the $60 ground clawing zombie (tekkyToys) is gone, it was never in stock and is now off the site!


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone buy Helga the fortune teller yet??
I may pull the trigger on her this weekend


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

i didnt buy helga but my sister wants too , there is a youtube video of her if you want to see what kind of things she does


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks sambone for the review on bones, I want to get him so it's nice to know more about it.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

No Problem for the review, I am sure we have all bought a ton of props over the years, I probably should have stressed that the Walmart prices on these frightronic props are amazing.
You cannot pass on one of these props this year, dont forget the 97 cent shipping or ship to store, I had to pay $30 to have bones shipped. The mechanics in these props are like professional grade and they will last way longer than any gemmy.
I think I may buy Grandpa this weekend to go with Grandma, maybe he farts too


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I love this white witch for $30! She's almost six feet tall!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Large-Hanging-Witch-70/14955482

T'would be cool if they sell her in stores when the Halloween comes out! I would get her!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Zombieman said:


> Can someone explain to me why this is *$438*?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok this is killing me. I spent like an hour trying to find a link I came across recently that had that witch from walmart. I want to say it was a free downloadable pattern with a how to. They describe to make with plywood, saw and a drill. 

Now I cant find it and its killing me. It was either free or was $28 for the pattern.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I saw that, too! Is she ridiculously gigantic or something?!


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

eeeeeew!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Animated-Rat-Trap/14935857


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Trail, buy the witch online and have it shipped to your store


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

When the spirit balls came out a few years back, I'm pretty sure the ones that Walmart had were different from the ones I saw elsewhere. Same faces used but they were different in what they said or did or how they looked.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

*Bought Jason from Walmart*

I paid 189.00 for him...with shipping. 3 day Fed Ex shipping. 
I went to Spirit and added him to my cart...with shipping and taxes, he was over 300 bucks from Spirit.
Dang.


----------



## snowbaby (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow.. I'm impressed! I already see several things I have seen priced higher at other stores! Thanks for letting us know!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

frenchy said:


> I was looking at the walmart site for the us and i realise they wont ship to Canada so i went like you on the walmart .ca and was so not impress by it but lets give the runner a chance and wait to see what they will offer .
> 
> Frenchy


Wellll you can always ask a US buddy to purchase it for you. Then you can pay them the item and the shipping for it to be sent to you!

Ok soooo who wants to be my US buddy??? 

I fell in love with this!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ground-Breaker-with-Lantern-18/14955466

If someone can help me out that would be great!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I would get it for you mistress.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just got the rocking granny-the ground breaker mistress wants(if you want it if not I'll keep)and the life size skeleton for shipping was 2.31 to my home.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

halloween71 said:


> I just got the rocking granny-the ground breaker mistress wants(if you want it if not I'll keep)and the life size skeleton for shipping was 2.31 to my home.


OMG really?? Wow that would be awesome!! We can pm eachother on how you want me to pay you!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Ooooohhhhh puhlease!!! Wal Mart sucks! I'm sure their Halloween section is going to be just as sorry as always.......paper plates & napkins, some plastic cups and bowls and maybe a few trick or treat buckets. I'd rather shop at Spirit where I can SHOP, not look at pictures on a website. I'm really not expecting anything more from Wal mart than past years. They just get worse and worse! Sorry for being bitter, but I really hate that store!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I am going to be buying from walmart as long as i can save quite a bit of money. I wanted the rocking granny last year but i refuse to pay what spirit and other stores want. she was like almost 400 bucks last year. I will pay 250 for her. Plus free shipping to store. I have to buy from the cheapest store do to budget reasons' i dont have a money tree growing in my yard. Walmart maynot have a good selection in store but if i want to see the items they have online work i can watch the video's on spirits site or youtube. Good enuff for me. I'm glad walmart offeres stuff at affordable prices , just saying good for walmart for offereing items i can afford


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

lilangel_66071 said:


> I am going to be buying from walmart as long as i can save quite a bit of money. I wanted the rocking granny last year but i refuse to pay what spirit and other stores want. she was like almost 400 bucks last year. I will pay 250 for her. Plus free shipping to store. I have to buy from the cheapest store do to budget reasons' i dont have a money tree growing in my yard. Walmart maynot have a good selection in store but if i want to see the items they have online work i can watch the video's on spirits site or youtube. Good enuff for me. I'm glad walmart offeres stuff at affordable prices , just saying good for walmart for offereing items i can afford


I couldnt have said it better myself! We bought the Gemmy Stirring Witch with Cauldron last year from Wal Mart for $129.00, site to store, and couldnt be happier with her. Great service! This is where we will be getting our Spewing Fogging Corpse this year...$50.00 bucks with free shipping, cant beat it!


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Funny thing about Wal-Marts return policy, I thought seasonal was excluded? Couple of years ago, we purchased a fog machine, it worked one time. Thats it, period, would not do jack squat after that. Anyhow, we took it back within a couple of days. I want to say the day after TOT, which around here is never on Halloween. We wanted to look for clearance goodies. Anyways, the fellow at the return desk, actually chastised my wife over returning "past the holiday", I had wondered off to the restroom, so I missed it. He spewed some nonsense about how they would have to eat it... blah blah blah. In the end, we got our money back. Needless to say, the store mgr and I had a nice lengthy conversation about the fact that defective merchandise is a problem for the retailer, not the consumer, etc. I havent seen that guy working the return desk since then.  He still works there, just doing something else.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

creepingdth said:


> that bag of bones is a pile of ick. i bought them and returned them, i only got one foot, no other feet and no hands and the bones were very small, check out the reviews on walmart's website, i put a pic up of what the actual photo is of the bones


I picked up some these when I first saw them a couple years ago and I liked them. They had most of a skeleton in there and were pretty cheap. And i didn't get them online--I was at a brick-and-mortar which is my preferred mode of shopping. I like to see what I'm getting, at least the first time I buy something. The last two years, though, the bags are smaller with fewer bones and the price has almost doubled. I won't even get them in the post holiday sales because I don't think they are worth the effort--if I'm waiting til after Halloween anyway, I can get better stuff at 50% off than these things.

Not all Wal-marts are created equal. I've had both the best and the worst customer service in my life at Wal-mart--just not the same store. I tend to go to Target since i live in the Minneapolis area and I know a lot of people who work either at the stores or at corporate HQ.


----------



## left4dead (Jul 22, 2009)

Was just going to order rocking Granny and her price went up to 279.00!
Then I started checking other items, and alot of them went up to.
What the [email protected]#[email protected] is up with that!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

left4dead said:


> Was just going to order rocking Granny and her price went up to 279.00!
> Then I started checking other items, and alot of them went up to.
> What the [email protected]#[email protected] is up with that!


I just came here to say the same thing!! What the heck? They roll back some items (Gemmy Witch and Jason Vorhees) but then they increase some of the others!  The Spewing Corpse Fogger went up by $5.00! Whats going on here?? Still great prices, but I wish they would stay the same. Jason was $219, went down to $169, and nows he up to $179?? So strange!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

*NO!!*



MichaelMyers1 said:


> I just came here to say the same thing!! What the heck? They roll back some items (Gemmy Witch and Jason Vorhees) but then they increase some of the others!  The Spewing Corpse Fogger went up by $5.00! Whats going on here?? Still great prices, but I wish they would stay the same. Jason was $219, went down to $169, and nows he up to $179?? So strange!


You're right; I was shocked! Many items went up in price! $250 to $279 for the Rocking Granny! I guess when a good price comes up, you'd better order it immediately!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Glad I ordered when I did.My order has already shipped.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

They are offering 97 cent shipping now. I bet that changed the prices.


----------



## wagstaff76 (Mar 3, 2009)

Wish the Wal Mart in Canada had Halloween offerings like this. Only saw a few things actually in the store and NOTHING online yet...*sigh* Ah well, more fun and original to make your own anyways. Guaranteed your neighbors won't have the same things as you do!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think, though, that they have had the 97 cents shipping since they Halloween merchandise came out? Well, I need to decide on the fogger before it goes up anymore. My luck, I will order it, and then it will go back down a few bucks!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

kprimm said:


> Definately better than last year, I was very dissapointed with them the last couple years. I am going to shop around this year before
> I buy anything. There are too many places trying to rip us off by way way over charging for cheaply made products. No matter how much I like a prop if it is made cheaply, I will pass it over and make it myself.


I agree 100%!

I have so much stuff now that I seriously need to thin it out, but have a hard time giving stuff up.
But because of it, I have no room for more. 
So whatever I buy has to have an immediate purpose and be great!

I am past the gotta have it mode, which is probably a good thing, now I'm looking for quality with the cheapest price. In other words, as good as I would make it for less than I could make it.
'Nuff said!

I just hope they do offer these things in the store for the holiday, won't do us any good if they are "hitting this holiday hard" if it is only online. 
I want to physically examine these things! I do a lot of online shopping, don't get me wrong, but doesn't alter the fact that I like to see and touch the stuff. Not like it is a bathrobe I am getting someone for Christmas!
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## angela1013 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm going to have to seriously consider buying another shed just for my stuff. Plus I have the coolest kids the scarrier the better. They are the ones that encourage me to buy the big items. ahh brings a tear to moms eye.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

left4dead said:


> Was just going to order rocking Granny and her price went up to 279.00!
> Then I started checking other items, and alot of them went up to.
> What the [email protected]#[email protected] is up with that!


Yeah, I was all ready to hop on that but then I saw the jump. I'll wait now. It's only $5 but .,....


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

angela1013 said:


> I'm going to have to seriously consider buying another shed just for my stuff. Plus I have the coolest kids the scarrier the better. They are the ones that encourage me to buy the big items. ahh brings a tear to moms eye.


We are also discussing building a shed next year for all the Halloween decor! To get it all consolidated in one place would be great. Otherwise, one day I swear Im going to pull into the garage, and the entire contents of our storage above the garage will be sitting on the floor of the garage...the amount of stuff up there and the weight of it all is  !


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

halloween71 said:


> I just got the rocking granny-the ground breaker mistress wants(if you want it if not I'll keep)and the life size skeleton for shipping was 2.31 to my home.


This what I got and what I paid to have it shipped to my house.so I don't think the shipping has anything to do with it.As I got mine before the price change.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

we'll so i get an email today from walmart saying that they canceled my order for the rocking granny, do to lack of avalability  and they refunded my money, i'm so mad i think this is a scam to try to get me to pay the full 279 price becuase someone had a mixup in pricing at first. it says they are in stock online. what a rip UGH!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok so the guy at walmart said the rocking granny is discontinued and they arent going to carry it, my hubby said so why is it still online for 279 and why all the sudden when there is a price increase we get a cancelation. SO THE GUY READ A WALMART DISCLAIMER, items are subjet to change on there site or may or maynot be in stock at all...... SO i left a bad review on the rocking granny telling everyone DO NOT ORDER THEY DONT HAVE IN STOCK OR SO THEY SAY< i still thing they are screwing us becuase we only payed 250 dollars and now they raised price and they want 279 dollars........... SO mad,i think i'm going to order from spirit or grandin road for my next props this year


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am wondering if anyone got the granny from walmart?


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

the guy from walmart.com told us that they never even got any in. and he didnt know why it was still listed online as being in stock for 279


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Interesting it is still listed online and no review saying not in stock.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Ouch... poor Spirit! I hope that walmart don't monopolize the halloween market too... 

But lower prices is still lower prices...


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

kinda funny how my bad review on the rocking granny being out of stock is now deleted hmmm but i called number again and talked to someone different and they told me same thing they arent getting any and it is discontinued,so dumb to still have it listed as in stock


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Take a good look at TARGET.COM as they have some real cool stuff, already bought $95 worth of props! Coming in on Friday!! And this is just the START!!!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

I just checked walmarts site today and they have deleted all the props who are made by the same maker as the rocking granny. Bout time ha Alot of the props are gone, only witch with cauldren,jason, butler skeleton alot of the cool one's are deleted


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I know the corpse fog spewer is "out of stock" and I wanted one. Shouldn't have waited.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Why are they disappearing???


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

becuase when i called walmart yesterday to complain about my order being canceled do to rocking granny being discontinued the guy sayed that props online are subjet to change, they may not ever get any in stock. he read a disclaimer saying this. So why list them if you never get them? He couldnt answer he just read disclaimer again....


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

If I would have purchased one right when they went on the site, would they have shipped it? Did anyone receive their order of one of the props that was on there? Just wondering...


----------



## Recently Deceased (Jul 27, 2010)

I've used site-2-store on other items and it is about a week, but for .97 I always use their shipping, why make a trip to Walmart, let UPS haul it to the door.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

The guy we talked to at walmart.com said that they didnt have any, i ordered mine as soon as it posted on walmarts site and i kept waiting and waiting kept saying it was processing then i check the tracking on it and it say's its been discontinued and they refunded my money. Not sure why they ever put them on the site to begin with if they werent gonna sell them, and if they only had 1 maybe the should put how many they have online so people dont waste there time


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Last week I got the rocking vampire in and the handlabra.
Today I got the skeleton-piece of crap it is plastic but not the hard plastic on most it is more of a blucky plastic and it is stapeled.I did go ahead and keep it and have it corpsing right now.I probaly should have just took it back and ordered one from skeletonstore.But with time creeping up I was scared I wouldn't get it in time to corpse it before the 1st of oct.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Wal-Mart took all of the great props off the website...  Still counting on a good Halloween selection in the store from them!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

HauntedDiva said:


> I know the corpse fog spewer is "out of stock" and I wanted one. Shouldn't have waited.


I know I waited too long aswell *puts palm over face*, hopefully they get it back in stock soon!

Did anybody save the link to it?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have a Halloween Express check to see the price on the Helga animated witch. Its the only place cheaper than Walmart at $80. If you order online they charge shipping, but Im curious if in store its still $80? Walmart selling for $130.00

http://www.halloweenexpress.com/helga-the-fortune-teller-animated-prop-p-20150.html


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

bl00d said:


> I know I waited too long aswell *puts palm over face*, hopefully they get it back in stock soon!
> 
> Did anybody save the link to it?


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Spewing-C...0000003260360&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=14935861


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

HauntedDiva said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Spewing-C...0000003260360&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=14935861


Awesome! thank you!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Walmart Canada has got some stuff out in store. Only pumpkins, lighting, party ware, and hanging decorations! I checked their website earlier today, and they have lots on there! 
http://www.walmart.ca/search/main?t...gSearchWord&redesign=brandNew&keys=Halloween&
I'll upload pictures of Walmart in-store later!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I sure hope ours gets their stuff out soon.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks "thehorrorfinatic," looking forward to your photos.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I saw my Wal-Mart getting out huge boxes of Halloween candy last week in the Garden Center, so they might be starting the decorations this week!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

My walmart has candy out but they said they wont be getting any halloween stuff out till next week or following


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I know you guys / girls like Wal-Marts big sized animatronic collection, but to me they also need some of the small animatronics for people that aren't going to spend so much on a big sized one. That's why I buy a lot of Halloween from Walgreen's because they always have some of those smaller animatronics.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info on Helga, I guess Ill be stalking her at Walmart online, lol.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

OK does anybody think these things are better without dressing them up? I could see hanging a group of them with some black lighting. 













Unless you just dress it up with one of these. Mask from Pink Floyds The Wall.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I do not like to spend full retail on props (I yardsale, clearance or make my own) but for $38 bucks a .97 cent shipping I am concidering this 5' hanging clown.


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

I received the animated witch from Walmart last week. I've never had a witch in my haunt and couldn't resist the 129 price they had her on sale for. I almost bought one last year, but I didn't want to spend the 200 to 300 dollars everyone wanted. Even today on eBay and the big Halloween sites (Spirit) she's 200 + shipping that's usually outrageous. I got her for 129 + 97 cents shipped to my door. Could have opted for the free site to store, but didn't. Walmart online is quickly becoming one of the first places I look at to buy online for my Halloween fix. Last year I bought a life-size animated skeleton for $35 from Walmart, can't beat that!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

*Heres the pictures of Walmart, Canada. These are from Two Diff. Stores:*
*Store one:*Not that much, just some pumpkins and lights.








*Store Two:* Lots of props, Nice Spider (F$#%ing huge, and the reaper was real nice for $24.67!  I bought the Spector Projector there today also, for $39.99.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I ordered one of those and it has been out for delivery all day today, and they still haven't delivered it yet.



Blumpkin said:


> OK does anybody think these things are better without dressing them up? I could see hanging a group of them with some black lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah ok, cool, could you post a pretty video of Helga when you get her, pretty please? :3 Too bad you paid shipping though  /huggles


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I wish I was in Canada! Great stuff at Wal-Mart! Here, it seems their stuff will be out this week or next. I am optimistic that they will have a better selection than last year's crap.


----------



## dezkly (Aug 17, 2010)

I noticed on wallmart.com that they have a Airblown Halloween Inflatable Slender Ghost up for sale for $35. I have seen it on a few other sites for around $55-$60, Has anyone seen one of these around yet?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

wow, that's smart on their part. i didn't even know they were selling stuff online yet. that's cool. the spirit store is kinda pricey anyways. walmart for the win!


----------



## Recently Deceased (Jul 27, 2010)

dezkly said:


> I noticed on wallmart.com that they have a Airblown Halloween Inflatable Slender Ghost up for sale for $35. I have seen it on a few other sites for around $55-$60, Has anyone seen one of these around yet?


Lowes has on for $40, looks good, it has a string of lights that flash, each light at a different time. Was going to get it but was affraid it would become too dingy too quick and not look good. Great looking though


----------

